# Shutdown / soft reset / hard reset



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there a documented process for shutting down, soft resetting and hard resetting a 622? I see a lot of mentions in various threads about these procedures, but I'm unclear how to accomplish each.

Sorry if this is a naive question, but I just don't want to do something I shouldn't. Is shutting down the same as powering off (which isn't really powering off, it's more of a standby mode)?

Thanks for any clarity you all can provide!

-Gary


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is no document procedure.. here is what I do.

*Soft reboot. *
Hold the power button on the 622 for a count of ten and then let go.

*Hard reset*
Pull the power plug from the receiver. What I usually do is make sure I have no recording active at the time. Might also want to place the unit in standby

*Stand By*
Press the power button on the 622 breifly or on the remote control.

*Shutting down*
Same as a hard reboot. Just don't plug the unit back in.

I am sure other people do it other ways and will pipe in.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

If by "resetting" you're referring to "rebooting," there are a couple of different ways.

For the "soft" reboot, you can hold the power button on the actuall receiver in for several seconds. When all of the lights on the box light up, it is rebooting.

For the "hard" reboot, you will need to unplug the unit for several seconds (I usually do about 10) and then the unit will reboot automatically.


----------

